# in search of a truly wonderful apple crisp recipe



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Please share your tried and true apple crisp/cobbler recipes. I made one last night and it lacked a lot.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

my favorite is from Better Homes and Gardens that I've altered a bit.

Fruit Crisp:

5 cups peeled and sliced cooking apples (I like macintosh or granny smith or a mix the best)
3 TBL white sugar
1 tsp or so cinnamon
mix above togther in baking dish

1/2 c oatmeal
1/2 c brown sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp nutmeg or cinnamon (I usually do both)
1/4 cup butter
mix above together and put onto apples. I usually double this part. I love the 'crisp' so I want lots of it!









Bake for about 30 minutes at 375 degrees.
You could also use peaches or pears.

Enjoy!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

:

I do the EXACT same thing....even doubling the 'crisp' part! Oh gosh, to eat off a chunk of the top part right when it's finally not molten lava! Yummy!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh, the "crisp" part is the best part. The apples are really just a vehicle for the crisp.









That looks similar to my recipe, although I do substitute less refined sugars (sucanat, raw turbinado, evap. cane juice) for the white sugar (and I think I use a bit more than 3 T to 5 c. apples -- prolly more like 1/2 cup depending on how sweet the apples are).

Mmm...apple crisp season is upon us!


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Kerrie, by oatmeal do you mean rolled oats or do you literally cook up some oatmeal to use? Also, by TBL do you mean tablespoon?

What size dish do you use for this? 8 by 8 or 13 by 9.


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Yeah I mean rolled oats - not cooked and yes, I meant tablespoon. I use an 8x8 inch dish so the crisp is extra deep. I agree with a PP that the apples are just an excuse for the crisp! I can't wait to go apple picking so I can make some!!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh, wow, that sounds yummy! I think I'll make this, but I'm going to give it a shot with honey instead of white sugar, Rapadura in place of the brown sugar, and ww pastry flour for the flour. We'll see how it turns out!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Tanzie (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerrie* 
my favorite is from Better Homes and Gardens that I've altered a bit.

Fruit Crisp:

5 cups peeled and sliced cooking apples (I like macintosh or granny smith or a mix the best)
3 TBL white sugar
1 tsp or so cinnamon
mix above togther in baking dish

1/2 c oatmeal
1/2 c brown sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp nutmeg or cinnamon (I usually do both)
1/4 cup butter
mix above together and put onto apples. I usually double this part. I love the 'crisp' so I want lots of it!









Bake for about 30 minutes at 375 degrees.
You could also use peaches or pears.

Enjoy!

i am going to try your recipes mine never turns out right,this one sounds yummy!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

for simplicity's sake generally I take instant oatmeal packets and mix those with butter till it's nice and crumbly and use that on top.

toss the apples with sugar & spices first


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerrie* 
my favorite is from Better Homes and Gardens that I've altered a bit.

Fruit Crisp:

5 cups peeled and sliced cooking apples (I like macintosh or granny smith or a mix the best)
3 TBL white sugar
1 tsp or so cinnamon
mix above togther in baking dish

1/2 c oatmeal
1/2 c brown sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp nutmeg or cinnamon (I usually do both)
1/4 cup butter
mix above together and put onto apples. I usually double this part. I love the 'crisp' so I want lots of it!









Bake for about 30 minutes at 375 degrees.
You could also use peaches or pears.

Enjoy!

I made it. I ate it. I LOVED it. What a wonderful recipe. I doubled the crisp and was glad I did. It was perfect in every way.







Thanks!


----------



## eucalyptusleaves (Feb 5, 2007)

That recipe looks really great! Thanks for sharing and thanks for the review!


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anyone made it without peeling the apples? I make apple pie now and again, and I never peel the apples, but I also don't mind the apple peel in the pie, so I would assume it would work with crisp? Just wondering if anyone had tried it with unpeeled apples.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Studentmama... I've used unpeeled before for apple and pear crisps and sometimes the peel gets a little tough but if you don't mind a little extra chewiness then go ahead I say!

I came here to post on the subject of peels too - I just tried this (delicious!) recipe and I made a few healthful additions... one being that I chopped the peels up finely in the food processor and added them to the apple mixture, and I ground some pecans and added them to the topping mixture. Mmmmmm. Using the apple peels means you waste less and get more out of your apples!

Thanks for sharing this recipe! It was really really good.


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kerrie* 
my favorite is from Better Homes and Gardens that I've altered a bit.

Fruit Crisp:

5 cups peeled and sliced cooking apples (I like macintosh or granny smith or a mix the best)
3 TBL white sugar
1 tsp or so cinnamon
mix above togther in baking dish

1/2 c oatmeal
1/2 c brown sugar
1/4 cup flour
1/4 tsp nutmeg or cinnamon (I usually do both)
1/4 cup butter
mix above together and put onto apples. I usually double this part. I love the 'crisp' so I want lots of it!









Bake for about 30 minutes at 375 degrees.
You could also use peaches or pears.

Enjoy!

This was sooooo yummy! I did use honey, rapadura, and ww pastry flour instead of sugar, brown sugar, and flour, but it was still marvelous! The only thing I'd do differently next time is put it in a smaller baking dish, so that it will be nice and thick. Mmmmmm....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuzzypeach* 
I came here to post on the subject of peels too - I just tried this (delicious!) recipe and I made a few healthful additions... one being that I chopped the peels up finely in the food processor and added them to the apple mixture, and I ground some pecans and added them to the topping mixture. Mmmmmm. Using the apple peels means you waste less and get more out of your apples!

Oooh, interesting idea on the peels. I'll have to try that. I thought about pecans, but I decided against it in case DS ended up with some, since we're not giving him nuts for a while still.


----------

